# UK TO SA MOVE - Permanent residency then Citizenship



## iain79wmin (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi there, 

My wife (duel SA/British) and I (British) are considering making the permanent move to SA (overberg) from the UK. The main reasons are family in SA, overpriced London property prices, less work dominated way of life and starting a family. We already have property in both the UK and have recently bought a house in SA. As I have elderly parents in England I still plan to come back to uk for extended periods.

I have a few queries which if anyone had made a similar move I would appreciate answers to;

Firstly if I successfully obtain permanent residency is there a minimum amount of time I have to spend in SA for it to remain valid?

Can I work in SA on a PR permit?

How long do I have to be a permanent resident before I can apply for citizenship - is there any benefits to becoming a citizen?

As I'll still have property investments in the UK I plan to pay UK tax on those properties. Is anyone else in the same boat / would you have any advice to give?

Thanks in advance

Iain


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

iain79wmin said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My wife (duel SA/British) and I (British) are considering making the permanent move to SA (overberg) from the UK. The main reasons are family in SA, overpriced London property prices, less work dominated way of life and starting a family. We already have property in both the UK and have recently bought a house in SA. As I have elderly parents in England I still plan to come back to uk for extended periods.
> 
> I have a few queries which if anyone had made a similar move I would appreciate answers to



Hi Iain

Sounds to good to be true! Welcome to SA!



> Firstly if I successfully obtain permanent residency is there a minimum amount of time I have to spend in SA for it to remain valid?


No. If you leave for 3 years on the trot you lose it.



> Can I work in SA on a PR permit?


Yes, you can do anything except vote.



> How long do I have to be a permanent resident before I can apply for citizenship - is there any benefits to becoming a citizen?


5 years. But - do you qualify for Permanent Residence? Are you married for over 5 years?



> As I'll still have property investments in the UK I plan to pay UK tax on those properties. Is anyone else in the same boat / would you have any advice to give?


Tax on UK properties is up to you and the UK. Nothing to do with SA as far as I know, but I'm not a tax specialist.

All the best!


----------

